# iPad Video Control/Cue Control



## joeyfergie (Mar 15, 2012)

This may seem like kind of a stretch, as I don't know if this is something that the iPad is capable of, but this is the kind of app I am looking for:

Basically a cross between Qlab and Wirecast (Webcasting Software - Wirecast 4 Overview - Telestream). I am trying to get a program for iPad that I can input videos and audio in to (either through the Music and Video apps, or separately), and be able to, by clicking on them or making a cue list, play them. Audio would just play as normal through the audio output, with video going to a second display (using a VGA, HDMI, or Composite adapter), while still remaining control of the main screen (so you can further add/change what is playing).

Does anyone know of anything like this that exists?


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 16, 2012)

I have never used this but I THINK this MIGHT work
Video Playlist Manager | 10base-t interactive

If you use HDMI with the Ipad adaptor then I THINK you will only get audio via the HDMI connection
But depending on what monitor you are plugged into you might be able to get the audio out of the monitor 

If you use the VGA or composite adaptor then the standard analog out should work

If you have an IPAD 1 then you ONLY get video out if the app you are using sends it, On an IPAD2 there is a desktop mirroring

Sharyn


----------

